# glass trim



## 1930 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi, Have a 67 GTO, can someone tell me and show me what tools are needed to remove the surround trim ( front and rear windshield if that better explains ) without screwing it up? Thanks


----------



## 1930 (Apr 17, 2016)

47 views and not a single reply? Surely someone here has had to do glass work


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The tool needed is shaped like a Y. the Y is made of flat thin steel with a formed hook on each end. The base of the Y has a small plastic handle...my 30 year old tool's handle often comes off, its pulled 1000's of pieces of original stainless trim. One grabs the handle, carefully inserts one of the hooked ends of the tool into the gap between the trim and the windshield, then lightly lifts up and drags the hook alongside the channel popping the windshield molding clips as one goes. I can usually pull nice original windshield trim in under 30 seconds without damage. The rear window trim comes off in similar fashion, usually me a little longer on '66 & 67's.

Ck the Eastwood site, or local junk tool joint, like Harbor Freight. Up to a few years ago, nearly every good parts store carried a version of this tool.


----------



## 1930 (Apr 17, 2016)

Pinion head said:


> The tool needed is shaped like a Y. the Y is made of flat thin steel with a formed hook on each end. The base of the Y has a small plastic handle...my 30 year old tool's handle often comes off, its pulled 1000's of pieces of original stainless trim. One grabs the handle, carefully inserts one of the hooked ends of the tool into the gap between the trim and the windshield, then lightly lifts up and drags the hook alongside the channel popping the windshield molding clips as one goes. I can usually pull nice original windshield trim in under 30 seconds without damage. The rear window trim comes off in similar fashion, usually me a little longer on '66 & 67's.
> 
> Ck the Eastwood site, or local junk tool joint, like Harbor Freight. Up to a few years ago, nearly every good parts store carried a version of this tool.


Thanks for the reply, Any chance either of these tools or both, Ive had them in my box for years but cant remember if Ive ever used them and if so prob. never used either properly.


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

I have both tools shown and like the red handled one better. Just go slow and keep it flat to the glass or you could catch an edge of the glass and then it's all over. A chip or crack is insured.


----------



## 1930 (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks, will do


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

As a side note, I used that red handled tool to dig out the caulking under the windshield and with patience, I was able to to remove the windshield without breaking it. Nice save.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a pretty good video about the process. He's using a different sort of tool, but the process is the same no matter what your '"weapon of choice" is. After he removes the reveal molding, he shows what the clips look like and how they work, as well as what you're trying to accomplish with the tool. 






Bear


----------

